# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Προπολεμικά - Pre-war >  Κλαίρη [Claire, Marmion]

## Nicholas Peppas

_Klairi (Claire)_ is mentioned in the early 1900s as running the route from Piraeus to Crete and Alexandria. 

She belonged to an obscure company, Greek-Belgian Fokaiki Atmolploia. Here is an ad from July 13, 1908

19080713 Fokaiki.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Για δες εδώ, το ΚΛΑΙΡΗ εντοπίστηκε, όπως και η SA Belge d'Armement et de Navigation &agrave; Vapeur "La Phoc&eacute;enne", Smyrna & Antwerp. 

Και επίσης



> ss CLAIRE                        1157 blt 1871 J.G. Lawrie, Glasgow                        393 under deck 617 n                        249.3 x 30.4 x 18.3 ft                        T 3 cyl 344 NHP byS. & H. Morton & C°, Leith                        iron 2 decks                        passenger accomodation: 60 I 46 II 60 III                        71-08 MARMION            London & Edinburgh Shipping C°,            Br/08-17 CLAIRE            SA Belge d'Armement et de Navigatione; Vapeur                        "La Phoceenne"        Smyrna    Be/1.2.1916 req. by Administration de la Marine                        18.3.1916 Admiralty service, laid up Piraeus                        16.5.1916 leaves Piraeus as HMT CLAIRE for Alexandria where arrives 20.5            1.9.1916 returned to owners            3.1917 Belgian captain assigned, chartered by French Ministry of Transport            Leaves Marseilles 6.6.1917            12.7.1917 at 19.33 T/S by U 38 (KL Max Valentiner) in pos. 40°01'N-06°05'E in            convoy o/v Annaba (left 11.7) to Marseilles with emery iron.            Capt A. Baele + 25 casualties. 19 rescued by sloop ALGOL and landed 15.7 at Toulon            after transfer onto ALDEBARAN on 13.7
> πηγή

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Για δες εδώ, το ΚΛΑΙΡΗ εντοπίστηκε, όπως και η SA Belge d'Armement et de Navigation &agrave; Vapeur "La Phoc&eacute;enne", Smyrna & Antwerp. 
> 
> Και επίσης


THANKS for this one. This closes one of my mystery pages!

More from http://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?15342




> 71-08 MARMION 
> --- London & Edinburgh Shipping C°, Br/ 08-17 
> CLAIRE SA 
> --- Belge d'Armement et de Navigation &agrave; Vapeur "La Phoc&eacute;enne" Smyrna Be/ 1.2.1916 
> --- req. by Administration de la Marine 18.3.1916 
> --- Admiralty service, laid up Piraeus 16.5.1916 
> --- leaves Piraeus as HMT CLAIRE for Alexandria where arrives 20.5 1.9.1916 
> --- returned to owners 3.1917 Belgian captain assigned, 
> --- chartered by French Ministry of Transport Leaves Marseilles 6.6.1917 12.7.1917 at 19.33 T/S by U 38 (KL Max Valentiner) in pos. 40°01'N-06°05'E in convoy o/v Annaba (left 11.7) to Marseilles with emery iron. Capt A. Baele + 25 casualties. 19 rescued by sloop ALGOL and landed 15.7 at Toulon after transfer onto ALDEBARAN on 13.7


Important message: *La Phoceenne* refers to _Marseilles_, France, the ancient colony of Phocaea of Asia Minor.

Here is a presentation of the building of _Marmion/Claire_ from the _1888 Marine Engineer_

Marmion.jpg

An ad of _Marmion_ as a _London & Edinburgh_ ship

LE.jpg

This ad is from _Black's guide to London and its environs_ by Ascott Robert Hope Moncrieff (1902)... It presents *Claire* as _Marmion_ a few years before she transferred to _La Phoceene_. For those who are not familiar with Scotland, Leith is the natural harbor of Edinburgh.

LE.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ships of the _Fokaiki Shipping Co_, including the *Claire* on August 23, 1908

19080823 Phoceennee.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Για δες εδώ, το ΚΛΑΙΡΗ εντοπίστηκε, όπως και η SA Belge d'Armement et de Navigation &agrave; Vapeur "La Phoc&eacute;enne", Smyrna & Antwerp.


Εχουμε τωρα αρκετα καινουρια στοιχεια για το πλοιο και τον τορπιλλισμο του

Πηγη: http://pages14-18.mesdiscussions.net...jet_1522_1.htm




> Le vapeur *CLAIRE*, capt. Baele, avait &#233;t&#233; lanc&#233; en 1871 par J.G.Lawrie de Glasgow et naviguait pour le compte de la S.A. BELGE DΆARMEMENT ET DE NAVIGATION A VAPEUR « LA PHOCEENNE ». Il fut torpill&#233; par l'U 38 KL Max Valentiner le 12.7.1917 &#224; environ 250 nm de B&#244;ne vers le point 40.01N 06.05E lors d'une travers&#233;e de B&#244;ne vers Marseille. Il y eut 26 victimes.






> *CLAIRE  Cargo (1871-1917)* 
> 
> *Chantier :* 
> 
> J.G.Lawrie, Glasgow, Grande-Bretagne.  
> Mis &#224; flot : 1871 
> Termin&#233; : 1871 
> En service : 1871 
> Retir&#233; : 12.07.1917  
> ...





> *LISTE DES 26 DISPARUS  (*)* 
> 
> 
> [*Cf.* _Aviso - sloop Algol_ – Registre de correspondance et rapports – : _S.G.A._ « M&#233;moire des hommes », _Cote SS Y 13, p. num. 1208._] 
> 
> ● _&#201;quipage_ [19] 
> 
> _♦ De nationalit&#233; belge_ [2] 
> 
> ...


Το μερος που βυθισθηκε

pl.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Στην ιστοσελίδα http://www.magnoliabox.com/art/50374...-of-a-painting  εμφανίζετε ένα πλοίο με το όνομα <Marmion> , δεν ξέρω αν έχει σχέση.

----------

